#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco ASR 1002 ESP5

## ajack

Olá Pessoal,

Alguém com relatos sobre esse equipamento? Sei que Cisco é Cisco, porém trata-se de um equipamento mais antigo.

Penso em utiliza-lo para um POP de 2.500 conexoes pppoe + cgnat (trafego de até 4gb no máximo)


Obrigado!

----------


## traxx3

Funciona perfeitamente amigo. Já esta bem madura a questão do IOS dele. Para esse trafego ai passa tranquilo e com folga

----------


## Bruno

> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Alguém com relatos sobre esse equipamento? Sei que Cisco é Cisco, porém trata-se de um equipamento mais antigo.
> 
> Penso em utiliza-lo para um POP de 2.500 conexoes pppoe + cgnat (trafego de até 4gb no máximo)
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


pela licença é 5 GB agregado ou se 2.5 em 2 interface

----------


## JonasMT

comprei um e devo subir ele essa semana 2gb de trafego pppoe+cgnat

----------


## ajack

> pela licença é 5 GB agregado ou se 2.5 em 2 interface


Não seria 5gb + 5gb?
Me falaram que é assim.

----------


## ajack

> comprei um e devo subir ele essa semana 2gb de trafego pppoe+cgnat


Vc. Comprou 1002 esp5?

----------


## JonasMT

> Vc. Comprou 1002 esp5?


Sim mas com 2 interface de 10gb e licença pra 20gb

----------


## Bruno

> Não seria 5gb + 5gb?
> Me falaram que é assim.


eles falam mesmo mais é total soma todas as interfaces

----------

